

Specialization Risk - navanit
http://www.fractalpress.com/blog/2008/11/09/specialization-risk/

======
Dilpil
Whoever told this guy financial engineering was over was mistaken.

Furthermore, whoever told someone finance was a steady paycheck sort of affair
was mistaken. A MSFE, if it is from a decent school, should equip you to at
the very least become a profitable day trader.

